# Martial Talk Midwest Seminar Oct 24-26



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 9, 2003)

Martial Talk, will be hosting a Midwest Seminar October 24-26. The event will take place in Effingham, Illinois. If interested contact me at this email address kempojujutsu@yahoo.com. My computer was hit by lightning and took out my new computer. Having troubles accessing my current email.

Here is a list of what is going to happen and people who have commited to teach at the seminar.

Friday Night will be a Martial Talk get together and meet and greet. Depending how many come I may have this at my house. I have a small home so if requests are high it may get move to somewhere else. Will have a cookout.

Saturday from 9-5 we will have a seminar held at the Effingham Park District, located at 1906 South 4th Street.

10-11am Rich Parsons Lakan Tatlo in Modern Arnis will teach techniques for the single cane 

11-12pm Mike Casto who teaches Kali, Silat, shen Chuan, Kun Tao Silat, plans on teaching locking and disarms with and without weapons. Trapping hands and flexible weapons.

12-1pm Break for cater lunch

1-2pm Jerome Barber 6th Degree in both Escrima and Kenpo, plans on teaching the Filpino palm stick and kobutan key chain and the relationship to some empty hand self defense applications

2-3pm Tim Hartman Laken Pito 7th degree Black belt in World Modern Arnis and personal student of Remy Pesas for 16 years will teach Knife techniques

3-4pm Mike Eschenbrenner 5th Degree Shito Ryu Karate will teach using karate and jujustu techniques from Okinawan kata. 

4-5pm Open for either Question and Answers or for Jeff Leader.

After 7Pm we will have another Meet and greet and cookout 

Sunday we will have a small seminar for those who don't have to leave early from 10-2

10-12pm Mike Casto will teach techniques from Kali, silat

12-2pm Bob Thomas will teach grappling

Cost for both days will be $100.00 this does include the lunch for Saturday

Saturday Only $80.00 and includes Lunch 

Sunday Only $40.00

Contact me ASAP email Kempojujutsu@yahoo.com
Cell number 217-821-2866

Bob Thomas:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 12, 2003)

several people have asked what do they need for the seminar.
Several of the instructors are planning to teach weapons. May need to bring the following type of weapons
Escrima sticks- two perfered
Some kind of training knife no real knives
palm stick
Cane

Other items
Martial Arts training uniform or workout clothes
Notebook and pen
1 clear mind willing to learn

If anyone else can think of things to bring list them here.
Bob Thomas:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 13, 2003)

Made some changes to the current plan. First of all it maybe hard to try and figure out how many people are coming and have a cater lunch. So when we all decide we are hungry, pitch in some money and get something to eat. Or you may leave and get your own food. Second change is have the cost for weekend to be $80.00. After October 11 cost will be $100.00 for the weekend. If you bring 5 students the 5th person is free. 

Presenters do get in free to the event. You must supply your own hotel/motel and food for the weekend. I will be working with some of the hotels to try and get some kind of discounts for the weekend. Will list the hotels that will offer a discount later on.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 13, 2003)

Bob,

Thanks for the hosting!

I want you to know I appriciate the work and effort you are putting in and keeping people up to date.

Great Work

Thanks!



PS: I thought I would be staying in your kitchen and havnig a direct access to the fridge? I guess with your comment about hotel rooms and food, this is out????    Let us know when you have some more info. Thanks Again! :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 13, 2003)

I do have a pop-up tent, that has a fridge in it. You will have to supply the food. better then sleeping on the hard floor.
Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 13, 2003)

I added a banner to the rotation up top, and have spread the word to a few other boards.

Definately looking forward to the fun. 

Thank you for making it happen!
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, thanks for taking the lead on this!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I do have a pop-up tent, that has a fridge in it. You will have to supply the food. better then sleeping on the hard floor.
> Bob *



Bob,

Thanks, I already had plans on staying with Arnisador.

I was just joking  about you trying to host everyone. That would be a very large task, and most likely costly .

Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## pesilat (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *several people have asked what do they need for the seminar.
> Several of the instructors are planning to teach weapons. May need to bring the following type of weapons
> Escrima sticks- two perfered
> ...



Make sure to bring a jacket or shirt that you don't mind ripping (which is a possibility in the flexible weapons stuff that I do). Gi tops will work and generally won't rip (especially judo gi). But if you don't have a gi top, then bring something you don't mind getting ripped (or buy some cheap Fruit of the Loom shirts). The ripping will usually occur along seams.

Mike


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 17, 2003)

Just curious, should I have recieved a response to my email to you?  I am just wondering... because if somthing happened and you missed my email I dont wanna miss out...


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 17, 2003)

I did receive your email, but I didn't responed to you. I figured several people would have the same question, and instead of sending out 20 or more of the same email. I would post your question here with the answer. If anyone has questions about the seminar either post them here or you can email me at kempojujutsu@yahoo.com. If it is a question I think everyone needs to know I may post the answer here. If it is more personal I will email you. Hope to see many of you there 
Bob :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 19, 2003)

Kaith (Bob) will have an online registration. We need to know how many people are planning on coming. Tomorrow I plan on calling several hotel owners/mangers and start setting up some kind of discount if you choose to stay in a hotel. Will contact upper range hotel, middle range hotel, and your low budget hotel. Side note my pop-up camper is available for a small fee 
If anyone has any questions, comments, to make this a great weekend and seminar feel free to either post it or email me.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Kaith (Bob) will have an online registration. We need to know how many people are planning on coming. Tomorrow I plan on calling several hotel owners/mangers and start setting up some kind of discount if you choose to stay in a hotel. Will contact upper range hotel, middle range hotel, and your low budget hotel. Side note my pop-up camper is available for a small fee
> If anyone has any questions, comments, to make this a great weekend and seminar feel free to either post it or email me.
> Bob:asian: *



Great Work Bob!

Thanks!
:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 20, 2003)

I called the first hotel today, they told me the rate. Wanted to know how many rooms to block off. So instead of me calling each hotel first and getting rates, maybe find out who wants hotels and where at first. Then I will contact those hotels. Listed below will be the hotel and I will put the phone # also so if you want to contact them also. The area code for all the hotels is 217

Hotel                                Phone                         Fax
Best Western                   342-4121                   342-4121
Comfort Inn                      347-5050                   347-5084
Comfort Suites                 342-3151                   342-3555
Country Inn& Suites        540-5555
Days Inn                          342-9271                   342-5850
Hampton Inn                   342-4499                   347-2828
Howard Johnson             342-4667                   342-4645
Holiday Inn Express       540-1111                    347-7341
Keller Inn                       342-2131                    342-4133
Ramada Limited             347-7131                    347-3363
Super 8                         342-6888                     347-2863
Abe Lincoln                    342-4717
Best Inn                         347-5141
Cloverleaf                      342-4655
Econolodge                   3424161
Effingham Motel            342-3991
Lincoln Lodge               342-4133
Paradise Inn                 342-2165
Travelodge & Suite        347-7515

Let me know what you want in a hotel such as a pool etc. All of the Hotels are on the other side of Effingham from where we will be having the seminar. Most of the Hotels are close to the Interstate highways and fast food places to eat. After I have a list of places people want to stay at. I will start calling them to block off rooms for the event. 
Let me know ASAP
Bob  :asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 22, 2003)

I will talk to a few people about this and try to go not sure if I will How far from Detriot?

Also when is the marital Talk Tourament going to be soon? LOL :rofl: 

but would be cool if we had one sometime


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 22, 2003)

Since I made that trip last month. I can tell you it is about and 7-8 hr drive. Depends on how fast you drive. Also watch out for them sneaky bastards in Ohio. Seen more cops in Ohio then I did in downtown Detroit.  
Bob:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 23, 2003)

yes there are to many ohio cops to many


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 25, 2003)

Bob@kempojujutsu.com 
Please send your emails to this address now. I will still get them to the other address. We check this one more often thought.
Bob :asian:


----------



## OULobo (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *yes there are to many ohio cops to many *



Hey how else are we going to balance this budget. . . .speeding tickets from those crazy Detroit people who loose their way into the hunting turf of the Ohio plains' greatest predator. . .the Ohio State Trooper. Beware the order of the grey cruiser and drill Sgt. hat.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2003)

The online registration form will be up this evening.  Unfortunately, due to a disagreement with my credit card processor, I will not be able to offer credit card payments for this event.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 27, 2003)

Was destroyed today by fire. Three people were hurt and one person was killed. Prayers go out to the victims. 
So this hotel is not available now.
Bob:asian:


----------



## pesilat (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *The online registration form will be up this evening.  Unfortunately, due to a disagreement with my credit card processor, I will not be able to offer credit card payments for this event.
> 
> *



You might look into using PayPal for the time being.

Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 1, 2003)

Ok..I thought I put this link up and I just realized I didn't.  My apologies.

http://martialtalk.com/camp

Its a bit sparce as this threads the main source of info.  You can register online. No online payments though.

:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 3, 2003)

I will be working on starting a PayPal account for those whating to pay that way. I have no way of accepting Credit Cards and no plans to start. You can pay by check if you like. Will let you know when it is up and ready.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2003)

*Camp Challenge:*
The -3- people who bring the most paid pre-registered folks to the camp will receive free 1 year subscriptions to MT Magazine. To be eligable, you -must- register online and list who refered you.

In addition, we will be giving away 1 free annual subscription by random draw per each 10 registered individuals.  (So if 20 people show, we give away 2 subscriptions.)

If we top 50 attendees, I will also raffle off a 1 year webhosting account. (A $99 value).

These offers are -only- available to those at the camp (Instructor and attendee alike)

Registration is at http://martialtalk.com/camp

:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 6, 2003)

Any of you that plan on staying for the Sunday class. Which will be held from 10-2 pm. Please let me know. I believe Mike Casrto is still planning on teaching and myself. Is there anyone else? Trying to get Sunday a little more finallyized.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## pesilat (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Any of you that plan on staying for the Sunday class. Which will be held from 10-2 pm. Please let me know. I believe Mike Casrto is still planning on teaching and myself. Is there anyone else? Trying to get Sunday a little more finallyized.
> Bob  :asian: *



Yup. I'm still planning on being there 

Mike


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 8, 2003)

If no one whats to take the reins and provided a place to have an seminar. The welcome mat is out for ours.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2003)

I can't commit to Sunday afternoon yet--I hope to be able to do so.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Here is what I have as of July 7th Seminar in Effingham, IL October 24-26, 2003. People who have email me or confirmed they will be here to teach. If any of the info is wrong please let me know, I am going by what you have sent to or what is on your profile or web sites.
> 
> Mike Casto-Arts Ranked in Kali, Silat, Shen Chuan, and Kun Tao Silat. Plans on teaching locking and disarms with  and without weapons. Trapping hands and flexible weapons.
> ...



And for something I read on the CanAm Site :



> JADE DRAGON MARTIAL ARTS INVITATIONAL
> (Seminars & Tournament Weekend)
> October 25th - 26th, 2003
> 
> ...



What is common between these two posts?

Jerome Barber is teaching at both.

I find it poor taste that the good Ed D. can have people post for him here on MT, and yet he cannot contact the seminar host, nor anyone here about this event and or his other engagements.

Very poor taste in my mind.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

Rich,

Thanks for the info  I am not to happy if this is the case. Think I should contact him, or just leave his *** off the event schedule.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 10, 2003)

What a rude ***!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2003)

I'd send an email and give the bennefit of doubt.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'd send an email and give the bennefit of doubt. *



Definitely.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

I have emailed Jerome. Earlier today. No reply yet. Will keep you undated.
Bob:asian:


----------



## pesilat (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I have emailed Jerome. Earlier today. No reply yet. Will keep you undated.
> Bob:asian: *



"undated" eh? That's pretty cruel isn't it? I have enough trouble keeping track of dates as it is 

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Rich,
> 
> Thanks for the info  I am not to happy if this is the case. Think I should contact him, or just leave his *** off the event schedule.
> Bob:asian: *



Bob,

I hope it is a typo or misunderstanding. Yet, I have a feeling it is not. Jerome had people pull out on him. Some monthes before if not right away and he did not let the public know about it.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 10, 2003)

(Jerome) If he shows he shows. Just means more time for the other Instructors. I also have a friend who is coming that weekend. He is with Dillman's Organization. Could have him show some pressure point stuff?:shrug: 
Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *(Jerome) If he shows he shows. Just means more time for the other Instructors. I also have a friend who is coming that weekend. He is with Dillman's Organization. Could have him show some pressure point stuff?:shrug:
> Bob *



Sounds like fun.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *(Jerome) If he shows he shows. Just means more time for the other Instructors. I also have a friend who is coming that weekend. He is with Dillman's Organization. Could have him show some pressure point stuff?:shrug:
> Bob *




I am not into the pressure point knock out thing.

I might be interested in target area for form application and such.

I am just not into the no touch knock outs, Yet I have an open mind, which means that I could still learn something


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

Hay mr rich parson your going to this right cause your teaching at this I am just wondering since your the only one I know from michigan if I can ride with you I will help pay for gas money.
Let me know 

thats just saying if i get the money to go and am free on this weekend 


thanks


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 11, 2003)

Will not be attending this event. Some of you will be happy and some are disappointed. Doesn't matter to me.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *Hay mr rich parsons your going to this right cause your teaching at this I am just wondering since your the only one I know from michigan if I can ride with you I will help pay for gas money.
> Let me know
> 
> ...



Adam,

We can talk about this some more. I thougt maybe of riding the bike if the weather was good . Yet we can talk. I already have a place to stay, you make plans yet? E-mail me


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Will not be attending this event. Some of you will be happy and some are disappointed. Doesn't matter to me.
> Bob:asian: *




Bob,

I wish to thank you for the verification.

Best Regards
:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 11, 2003)

> I thougt maybe of riding the bike if the weather was good


  Realy don't froget to wear a helmet and training wheels LoL just kidding yea I will email you But Nope I have not booked a hotel yet


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2003)

> need to bring palm stick and cane


What is A palm stick a kobuton? And cane you mean a real cane as well not talking about sticks are you?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2003)

anyone going to make t-shirts? I think it would be cool maybe rase the price 15  bucks and give everyone a t-shirt just an idea


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2003)

ok i put this up a before but it was  for martial talk flyer just wondering is this going to be for martial talk members only or for any one in martial arts if it is for any one in martial arts i could bring flyers to touraments i have about 4-5 before this event comes up so let me know if u want me to print the info and leave flyers at touraments it might help we may get 2-8 extra people to come witch would be cool but i will way to see what you guys got to say


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 12, 2003)

The person who was going to teach the palm stick and kobuton is now a no show. The event is for any one who does martial arts. So Adam bring the whole state of Michigan with you. As for t-shirts, I have thought about this. Since it is a Martial Talk event and I have several things to get done. I may see if Bob (Kaith) would prefer to do this? I don't want to step on his toes. I am just the host, also we really don't know how many people are planning on coming to this event yet? Hard to get t-shirts printed up not knowing how many? Rich- was it you planing on teaching the cane? If so do you mean like a walking cane? Cause that is how I took it? Keep the questions coming and tell everyone about the MT seminar.
Bob    :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *The person who was going to teach the palm stick and kobuton is now a no show. The event is for any one who does martial arts. So Adam bring the whole state of Michigan with you. As for t-shirts, I have thought about this. Since it is a Martial Talk event and I have several things to get done. I may see if Bob (Kaith) would prefer to do this? I don't want to step on his toes. I am just the host, also we really don't know how many people are planning on coming to this event yet? Hard to get t-shirts printed up not knowing how many? Rich- was it you planing on teaching the cane? If so do you mean like a walking cane? Cause that is how I took it? Keep the questions coming and tell everyone about the MT seminar.
> Bob    :asian: *



I apologize guys, the stick is also called the cane. The Walking cane techniques require special walking canes with open handles.

I was planning on stick work, or AKA Rattan Cane, about 28" to 32" in length.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 12, 2003)

I've done MT shirts in the past.  For me to do a reprint right now is a bit out of my reach $$ wise.  I do really like the idea though.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 12, 2003)

> several people have asked what do they need for the seminar.Several of the instructors are planning to teach weapons May need to bring the following type of weaponsEscrima sticks- two perfered Some kind of training knife no real knives palm stick Cane


see that's why I thought you were talking about a walking cane.
But yea i pass flyers out at touraments and stuff but most of my upcoming touraments are in CANADA AND OHIO


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 12, 2003)

With Jerome not coming now, do we want to give his time to the rest of the Instructors who are coming. Or does any one have a problem with my friend, Jim who is a 4th degree black belt In Kempo Jujutsu. Teaching some pressure point stuff and maybe some kata bunkai. Also I have not heard from Mike Eschenbrenner. Does any one know if he is still coming? I have not asked Jim yet if he would like to teach. Let me know one way or another.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a PayPal Account step-up now for those who want to prepay. Remember after October 11 price for the seminar will be $100 for the weekend. Currently it is $80 for the weekend. Save yourself $20 bucks
Bob  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2003)

I think all instructors should be MartialTalk members! If your friend is prepared to join us online though--sure!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 14, 2003)

Has not replied to my email yet. So I don't know if he is coming. If anyone knows him, have him contact me or any one here at Martial Talk.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 15, 2003)

I have emailed my friend. Told him he needed to sign up if he plans to teach at the seminar. Since we have two people who have said they will teach not coming or not sure yet.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

I may have to miss the barbecue Sat. night for work but will be there for the seminar
 itself.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 15, 2003)

Guy who leaves first must bring food for all Or beer
Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, it took me a bit longer than I wanted to , but here's a printable flyer for the camp.

Please download and pass it along to as many folks as you can.

Remember, you can register online at http://martialtalk.com/camp and please contact Bob to make payment arrangements.


Thank you, 

I hope to see as many MT members as possible at the camp.

:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 15, 2003)

Bob,

I am trying to, open the file. The email you sent me won't open and the one online looks like this  $##%#$^$^((^((%$*$.
What do I need to do.
Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2003)

You need Adobe Acrobat Reader available from www.adobe.com to read it properly.  Version 4.0 or later should work fine.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 15, 2003)

Bob,

The flyer looks great but Effingham, is in Illinois not Indiana. May want to change that. But Thanks for the flyer and for the help with the adobe reader.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, Flyer updated.  (Sorry about that...  )

If you've downloaded it before Midnite 9-16-03 EST please redownload it.

Thank you!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Guy who leaves first must bring food for all Or beer
> *



Am I allowed to transport beer across state lines?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 16, 2003)

I believe so, just not mass quanities. :drinkbeer 
Bob


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 16, 2003)

well I am not a 100% sure yet but I am not sure if I will be able to make this event cause The week after is paul camp and a tourament on the sunday after. So I a not sure yet just wanted to let you know I will keep u informed


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 17, 2003)

My friend, Jim has signed up on Martial Talk. I have asked him to teach since there maybe two open spots in the Instructors schedule. He has already told his students and as emailed other people who have came to his seminars about it already. I have gotten some replies from several of his people/contacts.
Bob :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2003)

What's his user name?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 17, 2003)

Jim4thDan, He signed up yesterday. I told him he needed to. Nothing like peer pressure.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 17, 2003)

He is a 4th Degree in Ryukyu Kempo and Kyusho Jitsu. At one time we had the same Instructor. The same guy we both had a falling out with. Jim and I  tested together for are 1st, 2nd and 3rd Black Belts. Some one I know and trust very well.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 22, 2003)

Today we receive some money for advertising this event.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

Way Cool! 


Ok, so, besides me and the folks instructing, who'se going?  I gotta know how many toys n stuff to bring.   Come on, don't all y'all be shy!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 22, 2003)

The amount we got was $250.00 bucks. Must advertise outside of Effingham over 50 mile radius. Most also say on all printed material funded by Effingham convention & visitors burreau.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2003)

Is Terre Haute far enough away? I also get to Indianapolis and Bloomington on occasion if you need flyers put up, and can suggest people to mail the flyers too.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

I will not be there sorry I have other events on this day But I am very sorry I can't make it I hope everyone has lots of fun and please tell us how it went. I will try to go to the next one


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *I will not be there sorry I have other events on this day But I am very sorry I can't make it I hope everyone has lots of fun and please tell us how it went. I will try to go to the next one *



So, this means you do not need a ride then?

Seriously, ADAM, if anythings changes let me know so I know to pick you up, still not sure where to drop you off on the way back though. .


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 23, 2003)

Adam, Sorry to hear you won't be here. 
Bob:asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 23, 2003)

Says he still is planning on coming. But there might me a possiblity he can't make it. I sure hope he can come.
Bob:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 24, 2003)

> So, this means you do not need a ride then? Seriously, ADAM, if anythings changes let me know so I know to pick you up, still not sure where to drop you off on the way back though


 MR Parson I will let you know if anything changes but looks like your going to have find some one else to beat up on lol 
But I will let you know if things change.  See the main problem is if I Go to the martial talk camp I can not go to pauls Arnis camp cause I am low on funds right now but I plan on getting a job soon.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 3, 2003)

3 Weeks and counting down 

May have slight change of plans. It is getting cold here. Almost having November weather now. So instead of meeting at a park may have to meet at my school instead on both Friday and Saturday night.
Bob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2003)

Thats fine.  Either way, it'll be fun.  If we can't do a park cookoutty type thing, theres always pizza/wings/subs/etc.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 11, 2003)

Less Than Two Weeks!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 11, 2003)

If one was to come to this event.... which airport would you fly into?

And........ how far is the site from the airport?

thanks


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 11, 2003)

Willard Airport is in Champaign IL 60 miles away

Coles County is in Matton IL 25 miles away this is a local airport have small air planes and jets fly in. Nothing really big

Indy is 2 hrs away

St. Louis is 2 hrs away

Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 12, 2003)

Bloomington, IL is about 1.5hrs away

Terra Haute, IN is about 1 hr away

Both airports have International flights. Some of the bigger planes do fly out of those two airports.
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

It's not realistic to fly into Terre Haute, I regret to say.

If you fly into Indianapolis though I'll come get you!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's not realistic to fly into Terre Haute, I regret to say.
> 
> If you fly into Indianapolis though I'll come get you! *




Does this mean I get the floor ?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Does this mean I get the floor ? *



I was saying last night to my wife that we might not have a bed big enough for you!

We'd work it out somehow! The kids enjoy sleeping in their sleeping bags if it comes to that. Right now we have spare beds for everybody who is coming. We can get one more in.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I was saying last night to my wife that we might not have a bed big enough for you!
> 
> We'd work it out somehow! The kids enjoy sleeping in their sleeping bags if it comes to that. Right now we have spare beds for everybody who is coming. We can get one more in. *



Well, The floor is good for me, it is firm  and I can always find it. 

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2003)

The MartialTalk MidWest camp has been postponed.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by Kaith Rustaz _*
> The MartialTalk MidWest camp has been postponed.
> *



 why?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2003)

We had a low number of registrations, as well as a few logistical snafus.  We will be rescheduling the event and announce it shortly.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for trying *Kempojujutsu*!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2003)

It's just heartbreaking


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2003)

You and I pay the price for living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Disco (Oct 20, 2003)

How many months has this been on track and now 4 days before showtime, nobody wants to play? Strange, can't help but think negative thoughts. Sorry for the one's that really wanted to attend. :shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2003)

The idea isn't dead.  We are going to examine this one, and figure out why we had such poor pre-reg.  I'm looking at main-stream magazine advertising for the next ones which are already under planning.

It would have been alot of fun, but theres little sense (in my opinion) for the instructors to spend the time/$$ traveling just to hangout with the other instructors and myself. 

Kempojujutsu is to be thanked for running with this one.  Its a shame that those who said they would go, never registered.

:asian:


----------

